# [Struts2] Vorbelegung von Feldern



## oetzi (26. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerade eine Seite entwerfen, mit der der User die Accountdaten ändern kann.
Hier möchte ich natürlich die Felder mit den aktuellen Daten vorbefüllen.
Eigentlich ja Recht einfach. Einfach das User Objekt in die Action laden und schon sollte der Rest nicht mehr das Thema sein, aber... 

Wie setze ich sowas schick um? Nutze ich eine eigene Action, die nur das vorbefüllen übernimmt und dann eine 2. die die Änderungen einpflegt? 
Oder nutze ich eine Action für beides? Aber wie differenziere ich dann zwischen den beiden Workflows??

Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.

Gruß
oetzi


----------



## oetzi (29. Aug 2009)

es gibt wohl noch zu wenige, die mit struts2 arbeiten oder?


----------



## Rydl (29. Aug 2009)

ja, benutz einfach tapestry


----------



## Noctarius (29. Aug 2009)

Benutzt du ActionForms?


----------



## oetzi (30. Aug 2009)

@Rydl: nö nicht wirklich. Aber warum sollte ich auch noch ein weiteres Framework hinzunehmen? Struts2 kann das ja auch wunderbar. 
Ich weiß halt nur nicht, wie man das vernümpftig löst.

@Noctarius: Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, gibt es Action Forms in Struts2 nicht mehr.


----------



## pdunkler (8. Okt 2009)

Hy,

die Jungs von Struts2 haben sich für diese Fälle etwas einfallen lassen.


```
class testAction extends ActionSupport implements Preparable {
    @Override
    public function prepare() {
        // Hier kannst du die Felder füllen
    }

    public function prepareSave() {
        // Das ist die zweite Methode. Wenn man mehrere Methoden hat, kann man einfach prepare{MethodenName} benutzen
    }

    public function save() {
        // Hier werden deine Eingaben gespeichert, welche von der Form kommen
    }
}
```

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen


----------



## oetzi (8. Okt 2009)

Hey pdunkler,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
hatte ja gar nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet 

Das sieht doch schick aus, was du da vorschlägst!
Ich nehme an, dass ein Interceptor aktiv wird, wenn ich das PrepareAble Interface implementiere!?!
Ja super, werde es am Wochenende mal probieren.

Gruß
oetzi


----------

